# OpenCore (configuration requires vault)



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais une clé USB avec "OpenCore" version 0.6.5 mais quand je lance la clé USB au démarrage du PC, j'ai ce message ?

Est-ce qu'il y à quelqu'un qui connais "OpenCore" pour m'aider ?

Merci 

Cordialement


----------



## ericse (14 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que *Misc -> Security -> Vault *est à *Optional* ?


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que *Misc -> Security -> Vault *est à *Optional* ?


Bonjour,

Je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu veux dire ?
Tu veux dire ici ?

A+


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

Re,

Voici ce que j'ai dans ma clé:

a+


----------



## edenpulse (14 Janvier 2021)

Lodovic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu veux dire ?
> Tu veux dire ici ?
> ...


Oui. Si il n’est pas sur Optional, ça ne bootera pas. Cf. Doc dortania


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Oui. Si il n’est pas sur Optional, ça ne bootera pas. Cf. Doc dortania


Bonjour,

Alors c'est quoi le problème ? une idée ?

A+


----------



## edenpulse (14 Janvier 2021)

Ta valeur est définie sur signed. Passe la à optional


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ta valeur est définie sur signed. Passe la à optional


D'accord mais ont fait comment ? car je ne voie pas optional ?


----------



## ericse (14 Janvier 2021)

Lodovic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Alors c'est quoi le problème ? une idée ?
> A+



C'est quand même clairement marqué dans la doc   :

*



*


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est quand même clairement marqué dans la doc   :
> 
> *
> Voir la pièce jointe 208969
> *


Désoler mais je n'ai pas vu ça !
C'est quoi le lien ?
Merci.


----------



## ericse (14 Janvier 2021)

Lodovic a dit:


> Désoler mais je n'ai pas vu ça !
> C'est quoi le lien ?
> Merci.


C'est là : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/config.plist/haswell.html#misc
C'est *la* bible d'installation de OpenCore, il faut bien suivre toutes les indications


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est là : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/config.plist/haswell.html#misc
> C'est *la* bible d'installation de OpenCore, il faut bien suivre toutes les indications


Merci


----------



## edenpulse (15 Janvier 2021)

que tu ne voies pas la valeur c'est normal... il faut l'écrire...
Vault est une valeur de type string, dont le contenu est Optional.


----------



## Lodovic (15 Janvier 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> que tu ne voies pas la valeur c'est normal... il faut l'écrire...
> Vault est une valeur de type string, dont le contenu est Optional.


Oui, d'accord merci pour l'info


----------



## Lodovic (15 Janvier 2021)

Re,

J'ai testé la clé USB à près avoir mis sur Optional.
Voici en image:

A+


----------



## Lodovic (15 Janvier 2021)

Je fais quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Lodovic (15 Janvier 2021)

Re,

Il y à personne qui pourrai venir à mon aide  
Svp merci.

A+


----------

